# Transfert des photos de Iphoto de l'IPAD sur un IMAC



## babouk93 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis vraiment bloqué....
J'ai un álbum de photos sur IPHOTO sur mon IPAD et je veux le transférer sur mon IMAC, a priori c'est possible en mettant envoyer puis transmettre. A ce moment là il cherche un appareils iOS détectés et ne trouve pas l'IMAC.....
Comment le forcer?
Merci par avance.


----------

